# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Ссылки

## magorinka

Предлагаю в этой теме оставлять ссылки на интересные интернет ресурсы.Будет легче искать.Даю ссылку.
Фортепианная музыка в миди иллюстрациях  http://denisa2008.narod.ru/

----------


## magorinka

Ноты для детей http://igraj-poj.narod.ru/

----------


## magorinka

Методика Шатковского http://www.shatkovsky.ru/

----------


## magorinka

Юрий Весняк http://vesnyak.ucoz.ru/

----------


## magorinka

Каденция-интересный сайт,удобное оформления,но,наверное,уже только архив http://cadenza.ru/index.htm

----------


## AuntQ

[Каденция-интересный сайт,удобное оформления,но,наверное,уже только архив http://cadenza.ru/ 
САЙТ ПУСТОЙ. ВСЕ НОТЫ И ЛИТЕРЕТУРА ИСЧЕЗЛИ.

----------


## tinapt

> Каденция-интересный сайт,удобное оформления,но,наверное,уже только архив http://cadenza.ru/
> САЙТ ПУСТОЙ. ВСЕ НОТЫ И ЛИТЕРЕТУРА ИСЧЕЗЛИ.


 У меня открылся этот сайт...

----------


## AuntQ

У меня тоже открылся, только когда я вышла в раздел ноты, то там везде стоят 0, нот нет и скачивать нечего.

----------


## tinapt

Точно! Нот там нет! как жаль....

----------


## magorinka

www.scorser.com - нотный поисковик

----------


## magorinka

Форум "Фортепианная музыка" http://www.forumklassika.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=72

----------


## Maximillyan

Скачать бесплатно _ноты_ для начинающих пианистов.

----------


## Oksyusha26

Заходите на мой сайт, пока еще маленький, но постепенно будет пополнятся.
http://oksana-n4k.ucoz.ru/

----------


## jemma Smolensk

Здесь можно посмотреть и послушать выступления пианистов на конкурсе Чайковского (1 тур);


Александр Сенчук   Мария Третьякова    Эдуард Кунц
http://www.t14.me/arc/0615-piano-2.html



Сара Данешпур   Чжонь-Хаи Пак   Цзянинь Кун
http://www.t14.me/arc/0616-piano-2.html



Чень Юньцзе   Тимур Щербаков   Филипп Копачевский
http://www.t14.me/arc/0617-piano-1.html



Дубов Соколовская Лубянцев
http://www.t14.me/arc/0617-piano-2.html



Timur Shcherbakov

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0Fvws-7X2w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T63IAx_jYk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV4NlE0-920
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHNSrNWv2v0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImICSOtsmEY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKihb2oeFj0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTfe-x9zxgk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xL1kyIBBxms

Filipp Kopachevskiy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zleqLXj6SUc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AIHkQh-GQE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NGqnXJwJN8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_P0XHwj9ag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNASW9oxvEs



Eduard Kunz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J22TX4KpcjE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFe5q0L0FJo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN17WoWlSUk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO8fUMpSE5M

Alexander Sinchuk:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv5u13idh-I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLU4dybshsg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMKGZLfT7HQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA5hCQqSQU4

Maria Tretyakova:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzfEtiIq2KA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHVobxh7S4k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zFu0WiFddo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFJvlPnNuyY


Аудио

Дубов   http://files.mail.ru/8L59DC
Соколовская  http://files.mail.ru/Z8WEBC
Чо Сенг Чжин  1 тур   http://files.mail.ru/7NGG5L
Трифонов   1 тур     http://files.mail.ru/2Y8I1U
Копачевский  http://files.mail.ru/BXPT31
Данешпур Сара  (США) http://files.mail.ru/9XPA0W
Пак Чжонь-Хаи, Корея  http://files.mail.ru/D7K1ZH
Кун Цзянинь, Китай    http://files.mail.ru/H8GZY4  (соната Гайдна со 2-й части)
1 тур (запись с канала Орфей)
Синчук   http://files.mail.ru/ANCHIC
Третьякова  http://files.mail.ru/VE7LPL
Романовский  http://files.mail.ru/V8EC2J
Клинтон   http://files.mail.ru/8E4IYA
Е. Брахман  1 тур    http://files.mail.ru/01JUZG
1. С. Христенко http://files.mail.ru/2N57HV (программа в аудиофайле_
3. Е. Рыбина http://files.mail.ru/XOW1XD
 Л. ван Бетховен. Соната № 23 («Appassionata») фа минор, соч. 57 (1ч)
А. Шенберг. Пьеса № 1 из цикла «Три пьесы», соч. 11
Репертуар конечно запредельный, но "уши прочистить" полезно!

----------


## jemma Smolensk

http://www.muz-urok.ru/ детям о музыке. Музыкальное образование детям и родителям
http://igraj-poj.narod.ru/ ноты для детей
http://www.notomania.ru/index.php ноты "Нотомания"
http://www.twirpx.com/library/music/ музыкальная литература ноты для фортепиано, рефераты, статьи
http://www.melodyforever.ru/ ноты популярных мелодий MelodyForever
http://mp3sort.com/t.php?t=104412&start=20 Преподавателям ДМШ (Страница 3)
http://aveclassics.net/stuff учебные пособия, ноты "Интермеццо" Классическая музыка
http://www.muz-urok.ru/ детям о музыке Муз. образования детям и родителям
http://www.piano.ru/library.html нотная библиотека сайта "Фортепиано в России"
Этими сайтами я пользуюсь регулярно, много можно найти нужного и интересного. Все закачки бесплатные.

----------


## Maximillyan

Электронное сольфеджио для начинающих. Скачать бесплатно.

----------


## Аптимистка

может и повторюсь, но вроде не нашла тут таких ссылок:
http://www.scorser.com/ - море литературы для разных инструментов, рубрикатор по композиторам, много джаза для ф-но
http://www.libnote.ru/
думаю, этот все знают:)))http://notes.tarakanov.net
http://ldn-knigi.lib.ru/- метод.материал, ноты
http://www.piano.ru/library.html - фортепианная библиотека

----------


## Аптимистка

http://www.balandin.net/Miditeka/ensembles-pop.htm - потрясные ансамбли

----------


## Oksyusha26

> Заходите на мой сайт, пока еще маленький, но постепенно будет пополнятся.
> http://oksana-n4k.ucoz.ru/


Мой сайт переехал на новый адрес  http://serenata.ucoz.ru/

----------


## marina 64

> потрясные ансамбли


Ой спасибо огромное. вот теперь работки на лето.....!

----------


## Аптимистка

Ой спасибо огромное. вот теперь работки на лето.....!  :Ok: аха, работайте:)

----------


## mirrax

У нашей Уренской детской музыкальной школы тоже появился сайт http://yrendmsh.16mb.com
там можно найти немного нот для ДМШ и подборку полезных ссылок, может, кому-нибудь пригодится

----------


## evkor

Многие музыканты имеют разносторонние интересы, может быть, кому-нибудь пригодится: бесплатный мастер-класс "Быстрая живопись":http://emoroz.ru/
Занятия ведет замечательный художник и педагог Екатерина Мороз.

----------


## Lada118

Вот посмотрите , здесь много литературы,  которую можно скачать бесплатно
http://muskniga.net.ua/kartasaita

----------


## Maximillyan

> Электронное сольфеджио для начинающих. Скачать бесплатно.

----------


## lenochec

уважаемые коллеги, я ищу ноты для фортепиано с фонограммой если у вас есть пделитесь пожалуйста заранее благодарна.

----------


## AuntQ

Загляните на сайт http://zvukinadezdy.ucoz.ru/ здесь в разделе Бибилотека найдёте то, что вам нужно, например здесь http://files.mail.ru/C5606B59FBAA4966BCF66F2131FB4213 Сборник называется "Юным Асам 2"

----------


## Maximillyan

Хвала, Тебе – Создатель (для хора). 
http://dfiles.ru/files/ds4sbm7e3

Грусть расставания Музыка А. В. Вантеева
http://youtu.be/Xoq3r9xNm-I

http://dfiles.ru/files/5sxbz12yd

Храни, Всевышний, Казахстан!
http://youtu.be/i1nYOkdRWtQ

http://dfiles.ru/files/26nbuzcxx
Ансамбль для ф-но: Праздничное Шоу, посвящённое 100-летию со дня рождения Джорджа Гершвина 

http://youtu.be/isVXssW79Gg

Смотреть с 10:14 мин. BossNova ABC (скачать бесплатно ноты для 2х фортепиано)

http://dfiles.ru/files/y1uqx4f1p

http://dfiles.ru/files/2g1clvwfu

----------


## Mikhail Shukh

М.Шух. Ассоль
http://youtu.be/q8g1Kdk8-Ms

----------


## alisa1

https://stupenikparnasu.wixsite.com/mysite Русская Дореволюционная Школа Игры на Фортепиано

----------


## adilia

Старшинин Даниил Юрьевич.
Современный композитор (ФОРТЕПИАНО)
Мой сайт: https://www.starshinin.net/
НОТЫ: https://vk.com/public144932956 (ВСЁ БЕСПЛАТНО)
Канал на ютубе: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYRlS-Q5IysQtjdLYOJd..

----------

